# RIP to our little fighter Emerald.



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

The day I first saw him I didn't think he would make it one night, but he fought and made it..and he healed up nicely. I wish it would have dawned on me then before this happened that I needed to close up the one spot on his hood used cords..It was about a 1"x2" hole...I guess he felt so much better he decided to jump up and out of the hole at night. A good 3 inches up!

I am sorry buddy I should have knew... 
you are very missed.:-(










We had a little funeral for him in our backyard. I made him a little headstone.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ahhhh, thats so sad. at least you saved him from the store, and gave him a good couple of last minutes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about Emerald.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry! Poor guy. Glad he had honorable fins though when he died. A bettas pride and joy  Sorry for ur loss though.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Poor little Emerald )=

At least he didn't die alone at the pet store. He was beautiful.


----------

